# Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro VS IWC Portuguese



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Just for fun: Do these watches look VERY similar to you guys?
The hamilton below is the watch that I personally own. I bought the watch because I have always loved the portuguese but do you think Hamilton went to far?
Here the kicker, they both use a variation of the same movement: Valjoux 7750

This first image is of a classic: The IWC Portuguese - Retail $6,800










This image is of the Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro - Retail $1,545










Hamiltons newest version of the maestro using their H21 movement is missing the smaller subdial at 9 o'clock making it look even more similar!


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

Timeless Watch Exchange said:


> Just for fun: Do these watches look VERY similar to you guys?
> The hamilton below is the watch that I personally own. I bought the watch because I have always loved the portuguese but do you think Hamilton went to far?
> Here the kicker, they both use a variation of the same movement: Valjoux 7750
> 
> Hamiltons newest version of the maestro using their H21 movement is missing the smaller subdial at 9 o'clock making it look even more similar!


I would suggest some research into the modifications that both Hamilton and IWC do to the 7750 and which version of that movement they use. I believe you'll find that IWC does a tremendous amount of rebuilding on the 7750 and actually replaces a significant number of components. I suspect Hamilton does a lot less in that regard. Does that, plus the fit, finish, and smoothness of operation justify the difference in price? ... only you can decide.


----------



## JoelSolid (May 2, 2011)

Personally I would buy the Hammy and pocket the difference in cash. :-! I know there is obviously more to it than that. I understand paying more for movement modifications but the difference is pretty crazy. Not to mention the fit and finish on Hamilton watches is pretty great.


----------



## ibizan (Jun 7, 2011)

For the price difference, I'd take the Hamilton. Still a great reliable watch.


----------



## seikosamurai (Feb 24, 2010)

hamilton comes with day date

IWC doesn't.

i go for grand seiko or ananta anyday... too bad, the ones in day date are ugly...

so i go for hamilton.



Timeless Watch Exchange said:


> Just for fun: Do these watches look VERY similar to you guys?
> The hamilton below is the watch that I personally own. I bought the watch because I have always loved the portuguese but do you think Hamilton went to far?
> Here the kicker, they both use a variation of the same movement: Valjoux 7750
> 
> ...


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy to hear your a Seiko Ananta fan. We just got the line and we'll soon be a dealer for Grand Seiko!!
Let me know if you need anything :-!


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

What about this one?
http://www.christopherward.co.uk/me...f020e43594a9c230972d/C/9/C9CHRONO_SKK_new.jpg


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow never saw that one. Looks like the portofino.



Watchyman said:


> What about this one?
> http://www.christopherward.co.uk/me...f020e43594a9c230972d/C/9/C9CHRONO_SKK_new.jpg


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I've always liked this IWC:






I like blued steel, and the face was a sort of cream color that I thought was really nice.

Then last week I saw this






Maestro:

I suppose if I was in a position where $1800 and $7200 were the same to me, I'd get the IWC. But since I don't make $500,000/year or more...

Oh, and there's a gold-accented Portuguese, too (pulled the photo from another thread here).








If only the Maesto didn't have the day & date...


----------



## Soundchasr (Dec 15, 2011)

Anything like these (with white face) that isn't so large?


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

For a mega cheap option you could do a lot worse than this.

Parnis Portuguese homage | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

In person, you'd never confuse the two.

Roger


----------



## whitestardan (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh yeah. For fit/finish, looks, and accuracy, the IWC does the snooty version of "pooing" all over the Hamilton. The problem is that massive price difference. It's worth more, but I'm not sure it's worth $5,000 more. I know I wouldn't pay that much more for one because I hate the version of the 7750 that kills the second hand dial at 9:00. I use that much more than I use the chronograph.


----------



## Soundchasr (Dec 15, 2011)

They're both just too big for dressy wear.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

whitestardan said:


> Oh yeah. For fit/finish, looks, and accuracy, the IWC does the snooty version of "pooing" all over the Hamilton. The problem is that massive price difference. It's worth more, but I'm not sure it's worth $5,000 more. I know I wouldn't pay that much more for one because I hate the version of the 7750 that kills the second hand dial at 9:00. I use that much more than I use the chronograph.


You are comparing an iwc with hamilton?? They cannot be compared.

Sent from the Dark Side using the Force


----------



## Rjlaero1 (May 31, 2012)

I've lusted after a Portuguese for almost 10 years. Looks are without a doubt stunning and it's one of my top 5 favorite watches. But I need a date, and that model is over 10k list now.

Part of what holds me back is lots of reviews from iwc owners that don't rave about accuracy, and often complain about expecting more from watches in these price ranges.

You can spend 1/3 the money and get the accuracy of the IWC.

But you can't totally duplicate the look.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Just an observation. Many of the same comments in support of choosing the Hamilton over the IWC could be made in support of choosing this over the Hamilton:










Roger


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

RogerP said:


> Just an observation. Many of the same comments in support of choosing the Hamilton over the IWC could be made in support of choosing this over the Hamilton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Parnis, and that watch looks great and is no doubt an excellent value, but it is not a chronograph.


----------

